

GNUPanel 2.0 – Crowdfunding campaign details - difusion
http://wp.geeklab.com.ar/gl-en/2013/09/25/gnupanel-2-0-crowdfunding-campaign-details/
Next week we’ll start the campaign that will end with GNUPanel’s new version.&lt;p&gt;As we described in this special section the project will be focused on a brand new code, an optimized design including many users’s suggestions, a plug-ins system for flexibility and an improved look and feel.&lt;p&gt;GNUPanel may finally become a GNU package right on time to celebrate the 30th anniversary of Richard Stallman’s fantastic idea. Help us to make it happen!
======
difusion
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TJwrjxyf9g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TJwrjxyf9g)

